# Diefenbaker's Underpants



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

a handful of pics of Diefie in his undies to stop him licking at his abscessed anal gland. 
(i'd taken an old pair of my son's pants and cut them open at the side seams, turned them back to front and cut a tail hole. the nappy pins fasten the pants to fit and also serve to pin the pants onto a tshirt to stop Diefie wriggling them off at night.)

do you get the feeling he's not happy?









"oh mumma, please get them off me"









whenever we put any kind of clothing on Dief, he stands there like he can't move. (even in his harness which we've dubbed the gravity belt because it's like it weighs him down...)

here he is five minutes later after the pants are taken off still stood there...









this photo was taken a couple of hours after the abscess ruptured.
my poor darling boy was obviously feeling poorly then 









he's much better now, i'm glad to say.
this pic was taken half an hour ago.
he's begging me to throw his Teddy for a game of fetch


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Poor little one. Glad he is feeling better now and hopefully dont have to weare those "darn silly human underware things that make me look rediciolus and feel like i cant move properly" anymore. Cute guy you have there


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you 
he only has to wear the pants at night until his wound heals up then he can go back to being the confirmed nudist that he is!


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, i do feel wores about him being ijured than him wearing the pants. You do what you got to do right  I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

Poor little fella. So glad to see he is feeling lots better! Its always awful when our little ones aren't feeling themselves. 

He is absolutely gorgeous by the way!

I had to laugh at "the gravity belt"


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

that's a brilliant idea for him,he does look rather sorry for himself


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

it was the best arrangement for him as he can come sleep on the bed with the other dogs and me.
it was either that or being crated on his own with a bucket collar.


oh and thank you for all the compliments on my darling pup.
i think he's gorgeous too (but i'm very biassed )


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

You may be bias but i say he is still a handsome guy


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Ember said:


> whenever we put any kind of clothing on Dief, he stands there like he can't move. (even in his harness which we've dubbed the gravity belt because it's like it weighs him down...)


i really needed a laugh this morning, thanks! :hello1:

great job with the pants, even if they weren't appreciated


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What a clever mum you are -- hope he is feeling better now, too. Such a pretty boy, wish we saw more of him


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Isabelle feels his pain! She is currently wearing sanitary knickers as she is in her first season. She also just stands still and doesn't move, poor chi's! x


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

poor baby, I hope he gets better soon. love his under pants.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww bless his little heart! He is a beautiful boy. I hope he's back to feeling better very soon!!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

He is very expresive !! We can see on his face when he is happy or sad. I am glad he's fine now.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad to see hes feeling alot better is the anal gland something the vet does routinely or do we ask for that im un educated in this topic thanks


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi so glad to see hes feeling alot better is the anal gland something the vet does routinely or do we ask for that im un educated in this topic thanks


your vet shouldn't express anal glands unless specifically asked and then, only if there is a problem or history of impaction.
unnecessary squeezing of the glands can cause irritation and infection which can lead to a lifetime of problems.

all you really need to do is make sure your dog has a good diet and that his poops are nice and firm. keep an eye out for signs of discomfort, things like "scooting", excessive bottom licking and if you notice your dog has a strong fishy smell or a discharge. 
those are usually signs of full or impacted glands and a good groomer will take care of expressing full glands.

when you bathe, wipe or brush your dog, lift the tail and have a quick look at his anus and the surrounding area. watch out for any swelling, pinkness or tenderness.
if you notice any of those things, call your vet and make an appointment for them to do the expressing.

i always give my dogs a daily look over checking for health issues as part of their grooming. ears, eyes, teeth, bottom etc., as they are tiny animals and problems can arise quickly.
i'm so glad i do this as Diefie has never shown any signs of anal gland issues until last weekend.

i hope this answered your questions. 

if i've missed anything out or got something wrong, i'm sure someone else will chip in.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwh, hope he's feeling better. 
(i <3 his eyes)


----------

